# I\'m free! I\'m free!



## Mouse (May 23, 2007)

I'm officially "free"


as free as an american can be.


I'm off probation and have no more legal troubles. yippie!


----------



## Mady (May 23, 2007)

And I just quit school! Were all free!

DANCE PARTY!


----------



## Mouse (May 23, 2007)

*dances*

I'm gonna rock out this weekend w/ my best buddy to celebrate. life is good!


----------



## xmattx (May 23, 2007)

congratulations!


----------



## CaseyCatastrophe (May 23, 2007)

I just graduated. I'm free, too!

I second the motion for a dance party. Mhmm. B)


----------



## iago (May 23, 2007)

i just graduated too and quit my job and i can dance!


----------



## blackmatter (May 23, 2007)

im still tied down to school but im leaving for the summer (hops skips and jumps)


----------



## Oksu (May 23, 2007)

I just graduated as well. I can't wait to actually begin my life.


----------



## Mady (May 23, 2007)

Wow everyones free! Ill take a swig of this smoothie to that! (rasberry smoothie... ::drools: i leave for andventure on friday! everyone should come to philidalphia and see kill the man who questions, caustic christ, and world inferno friendship society, and RAMBO on saturday! I think matt is gonna be there!


----------



## Cush (May 23, 2007)

that show is sunday. i'll be there. if you see me say hello! and mattpist, is it true you'll be there? because i definatly want to meet you.


----------



## xmattx (May 23, 2007)

i'll definitely be at the kill the man who questions show. theres hls demos all weekend if anyone is interested.


----------



## bakerdoo (May 23, 2007)

This is such a nice thread. I FEEL free also, i sold my car that had been parked for 2 years and am living in the woods in Juneau, AK. Tonight will be my 3rd night out there. Cheers everyone


----------



## Mady (May 23, 2007)

Holy fucks im so glad to see other people will be there. Cush you better find me! Ill be rockin a black bandana, some corderoy brown ladies pants, and a ghost mice shirt! If you dont say hi im gonna be real upset! Matt said he couldnt get a ticket but hed listen outside(we should sneak him in!)


----------



## Matt Derrick (May 25, 2007)

haha that would be awesome... ill be the dorky guy in a witch hunt tshirt and camo army cargo shorts... and im bald


----------



## Cush (May 26, 2007)

i'll be the overly bearded jewish kid wearing nothing but short shorts, making a fool of himself. and i plan on meeting both of you!


----------



## Cush (May 26, 2007)

oh and my last day of work was today so...
I'M FREE I'M FREE I'M FREE!


----------



## Mouse (May 30, 2007)

happy joyfull topics rule!


I was have a really crappy week but last night my good friend from RVA called me, who I had majorly lost touch with and missed. and just a min ago my other good friend from Fla called me to say hello. 

people I miss giveing my phone calls randomly makes me so happy.

Post edited by: Mouse, at: 2007/05/30 08:32


----------



## dirtypants (May 30, 2007)

Hey mouse I like your rhyme in the firt post.B)


----------



## dirtypants (May 30, 2007)

I didn't graduate, I quit, I can still dance though:woohoo:


----------



## Cush (May 30, 2007)

it was very awesome to meet you at this matt. sorry i couldn't talk to you for longer. I really wanted to but this was just one of those times where everyone you're great friends with but haven't seen since grade school show up and expect to catch up on old times. next time we'll sit down and have a solid talk for an hour or two. and mady, i'm sorry i missed you. i was looking though!


----------



## Primitive (Jul 2, 2015)

Mouse???? Did you used to live in salem with lost, betsy, and polar bear?


----------



## Andrea Van Scoyoc (Jul 2, 2015)

Congrats!


----------



## Odin (Jul 2, 2015)

Practicing the dark art of thread necromancy? ::walkingdead::

heh... folks... you know this thread is 8 years old?

just saying...


----------



## Andrea Van Scoyoc (Jul 2, 2015)

Odin said:


> Practicing the dark art of thread necromancy? ::walkingdead::
> 
> heh... folks... you know this thread is 8 years old?
> 
> just saying...




Raising the dead?

Why, yes, I think I will. Ha ha! :ldman::

Just noticed it had been moved up.


----------

